# Ok, How Many Here Have A 30" Wheeled Pre-toc



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2016)

cycle? Hoping to get some single tubes made.
And could someone from The Wheelmen check there as well....


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 8, 2016)

Not a very clear pic, but here's one I have in need with the wooden rims. I guess if there were enough demand for that size tire, it would be feasible for someone to manufacture them and still come away with a profit. Many of those very early 1890's bicycles with the metal rims had that larger size and a few of the later 1890's, also had that larger size in the wooden type rim. Special order I'm sure. A few pop up now and then. Thanks to fordmike65 for the advertisement!

Good Luck Brian!!! You're the best!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/big-30-inch-wheel.66698/


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2016)

Courtesy of Filmonger's Sleuthing skills


----------



## David Brown (Apr 8, 2016)

Check on the wheelmen site and ask this question about the tires . I have heard that you can stretch Harper single tube tires on 30 inch rims .Not sure you can do this with the new Robert Dean single tube tires that took over from Harper. Lay them on the pavement in the sun to heat and it should work with some friends help. I think I would wait till the sun was high in the sky. I don't think I would use the oven unless you have a very easy going wife and also use a timer.


----------



## oldy57 (Apr 9, 2016)

I found this ad a few years back. Never seen a bike with 30" tires.


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 9, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> Not a very clear pic, but here's one I have in need with the wooden rims. I guess if there were enough demand for that size tire, it would be feasible for someone to manufacture them and still come away with a profit. Many of those very early 1890's bicycles with the metal rims had that larger size and a few of the later 1890's, also had that larger size in the wooden type rim. Special order I'm sure. A few pop up now and then. Thanks to fordmike65 for the advertisement!
> 
> Good Luck Brian!!! You're the best!!!
> 
> View attachment 303412



i have read here on the cabe you can heat the robert dean tires in the cloths dryer and they can be stretched onto the 30 inch rims ,you might want to put them in a pillow case  and be sure your wife is not home because of the noise this is going to make ! ha ha ,my thoughts are why not run the dryer up to temperature then put the tire into it and just let it soak up the heat a few times till there hot  pick your method


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 10, 2016)

JUst lay them out in the sun I have stretched 2 sets of the new dean tires so far no problem -one set 1 3/4 the other 1 x1 1/2  the larger were smooth all white the other were ribbed all white they ride really nice       I had him send me a sample of his red rubber and im experimenting with dulling it down to a brick red (it comes funky orangy red) for a olive green sterling shaft drive bike


----------



## locomotion (Apr 10, 2016)

i have seen a lot of pre-1940 bikes, and never seen a 30" wheel bike

that Cleveland is awesome + it's a Canadian Cleveland ..... I want one


----------



## pelletman (Apr 10, 2016)

I have seen 30" wood rims, but not on a bike.  I have seen plenty of early - like 1893ish bikes with steel 30" rims that will take the Harper 28" single tube smooth tires, and I have personally stretched them on myself by laying them in the sun for  a while.  No experience with the newer Robert Dean tires.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 10, 2016)

What does an actual 30" rim measure across at?  
I know the 28's measure out at about 25" approx.
Curious ...


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 10, 2016)

I took a measurement of the rims on the racer I have a pic of and they measure out at 27 inches diameter. Add 3 inches for the tires = 30 inches.  25 inch rims, you add 3 inches for the tires = 28 inches.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 11, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> I took a measurement of the rims on the racer I have a pic of and they measure out at 27 inches diameter. Add 3 inches for the tires = 30 inches.  25 inch rims, you add 3 inches for the tires = 28 inches.




That's good to know … thanks for that.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 12, 2016)

Here are photos of two 30" wheel Tribunes in my collection. First one is 1899 Tribune Bluestreak Model 44. Second one is 1899 Tribune Racer Model 460.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2016)

Blue Streak said:


> Here are photos of two 30" wheel Tribunes in my collection. First one is 1899 Tribune Bluestreak Model 44. Second one is 1899 Tribune Racer Model 460.View attachment 304584
> View attachment 304585




Kool, are those wired on with garden hose?


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 12, 2016)

It would be interesting to know what was used.
It almost appears to have come in lengths and then cut and fastened on the rims the way you would have done a highwheel or hard tire safety.
I recall, at some Wheelmen meets in the past seeing some of the early 1890's safeties with those larger steel rims having that type of tiring that had been done years earlier. The tiring was at least 1-1/2 inches diameter, was a thick rubber and heavy, with that seam. You wonder if it is still available or not?


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 12, 2016)

The material on the Tribune wheels is 1-1/2" OD industrial rubber hose. The hose has an inside diameter of less than 1". I bought rolls of it in black and red and cut to fit the wheel, then slid a smaller piece of plastic tubing inside the hose at the splice and installed small screws through the hose and splice tubing to hold it together. This is for display only. It is a cheap way to make the bikes look better and protect the wood rims.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 12, 2016)

Great idea!!! Thanks!!!

I would be hesitant to try to stretch a Dean tire, etc. on the larger "wood" rim. You could destroy the rim if you weren't careful!  Those cannot be replaced, but those metal rims of course can take the stretching with no problem.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2016)

Blue Streak said:


> The material on the Tribune wheels is 1-1/2" OD industrial rubber hose. The hose has an inside diameter of less than 1". I bought rolls of it in black and red and cut to fit the wheel, then slid a smaller piece of plastic tubing inside the hose at the splice and installed small screws through the hose and splice tubing to hold it together. This is for display only. It is a cheap way to make the bikes look better and protect the wood rims.




could you make me a pair in black?


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 12, 2016)

Now that's streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetching it Brian!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> Now that's streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetching it Brian!




Well, he said he bought R O L L S of it, thought maybe he had some left he could pass some of his cost on to me...?


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 12, 2016)

OK


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 16, 2016)

stretch the tire (Dean )  on a 30 inch steel rim first let it sit and relax for a week or so and then transfer over to the wood rim... how I did it...


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 16, 2016)

That sounds logical and shouldn't shrink back. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 22, 2018)

I’m going to stretch some RD tires on 30” steel rims.
I’m thinking about building a metal oven box and using an air heat gun, wired to a thermostat


----------



## filmonger (Jan 23, 2018)

From the Wheel 1898 Feb 11.....


----------



## filmonger (Jan 23, 2018)

30 Inch rims seem to have become a fad in 1898 / 99 - some examples below. Looks like most of the manufacturers gave it as an option for 1899.

Nov 3 1898 ....... From The Cycling Age and Review





Sterns Models 1899





Andrae Line 1899








Peerless line 1899








White Scorcher 1899





Barnes Line 1899





Norman Line 1899 - Note the 32 inch rear wheel models!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 23, 2018)

I don’t think stretching robertdeans will work you might be in trouble doing so. Dangerous in other words... :0


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 23, 2018)

September 15, 1898 - The Wheel:


 






December 1, 1898 - The Wheel:


----------



## filmonger (Jan 23, 2018)

Interesting Blue Streak.... Had not seen that one before. I'll have to add that to the all wooden rims manufacturers info thread. TY. Anyone have pics of their 30 inch rims and bikes?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 23, 2018)

Here is my long stalled Cushion Tire from ca. 1892.  I will probably get Greentyres from the UK when it is back on the road:


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 23, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> I don’t think stretching robertdeans will work you might be in trouble doing so. Dangerous in other words... :0



It works fine, in every case


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 23, 2018)

filmonger said:


> Interesting Blue Streak.... Had not seen that one before. I'll have to add that to the all wooden rims manufacturers info thread. TY. Anyone have pics of their 30 inch rims and bikes?




What is a 4” drop, referring to the 30” rim size?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 23, 2018)

My dad's collection has a couple. He's got a G&J as well as a cushion tire safety with a 30" front wheel.


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 23, 2018)

Here is my (used to be.... sigh) 30" full track racing machine, incomplete. 

 

 

 

 

  Never did find out the make. Fauber crank, 30" X 1" laminated wood rims, fixed/fixed drive.  Original colour was deep maroon with dark green head, pinned in gold.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 24, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What is a 4” drop, referring to the 30” rim size?




1899 Tribune Model 460 30" Wheel - Centerline of crank hanger is 4" below (dropped) a line drawn between centerlines of front and rear wheel axles:


----------



## ace (Jan 24, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> 1899 Tribune Model 460 30" Wheel - Centerline of crank hanger is 4" below (dropped) a line drawn between centerlines of front and rear wheel axles:
> 
> View attachment 742796



30" rear and 32" front. Tires were installed long ago and look to be attached with a center wire.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 2, 2020)

I think this thread needs a bump! Lets see more 30" bikes!!!! Here is mine, I believe it to be a Hibbard Spencer Bartlett as it share a lot of characteristics of a HSB Ajax. Correct me if I am wrong!!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Oct 3, 2020)

I've had a few Hard Tire Safety's.   They had 30" tires, outside diameter.   The Lozier Yost had a skinnier tire in front, with the rim slightly narrower and taller because the rubber was a smaller diamond. All of my HTS's had rubber similar to high wheelers and wheelchairs.


----------

